# Eine Range addieren?



## Trash (7. Juli 2009)

moin,
ich greife auf ein Feld folgendermaßen zu:


```
ActiveWorkbook.ActiveSheet.Range("F9").Value
```

Kann ich nun in einer Schleife prüfen, ob das Feld F15, dann F21, dann F27 etc gefüllt sind. Wie addiere ich immer 6 zu einer Range hinzu? Das ganze soll sich ja dynamisch verhalten und ich möchte nicht alle Parameter einzeln eingeben.

Danke!


----------



## DrSoong (7. Juli 2009)

Frage: Wieso verwendest du nicht _.Cells(Zeile, Spalte)_ für deinen Fall?

```
Dim iRow As Integer
For cnt = 0 To 9
 iRow = 9 + cnt * 6
 ActiveWorkbook.ActiveSheet.Cells(iRow,6).Value 'F = Spalte 6
Next cnt
```


Der Doc!


----------

